# FOHBC 2013 National Show - Manchester NH



## cornucopia (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all,

 I wanted to let you know the *2013 FOHBC National show will be in Manchester, NH next year, July 19-21. * (Tax Free - no tax ID needed)  There are 254 tables for the show and they are *filling up quickly,* so if you're going to set up you'll want to get your contracts in VERY soon.  As of this moment there are only 159 tables left after only 6 1/2 weeks of them being available.   

 Contracts can be found on the FOHBC web site:  http://www.fohbc.org/2012/07/fohbc-2013-national-antique-bottle-show-manchester-new-hampshire/  

 In the contract is the show schedule, the contact information if you'd like to set up a display, be a seminar speaker, attend the banquet dinner or join the FOHBC.   A lot of people are taking advantage of the fact you get $10 off your 1st table if you're an FOHBC member in doing it this way you can think of it as paying the full price for the table but you're getting your membership for $20 instead of the $30....

 We are discussing having a similar event to the shoot out which was held in Reno Friday night after the banquet dinner.   

 You can already make your hotel reservations at the Radisson Manchester via the web, directly with the hotel or via the Radisson 800 number using the code:  FOHBC3  for our block of rooms  (on the web it's the group code)  Rates are $119 single/double, $129 triple & $139 quad.  They have sleep number or pillow top beds so you'll need to make a choice when booking which type you'd prefer.  

 The co-chairmans information is listed in the contract:   Maureen Crawford for the contracts & banquet dinner, Mike George for seminars, displays and advertising.   I think you'll agree we've chosen a great venue for the show with plenty of natural light with the added bonus it's all under one roof from the time you arrive at the hotel!

 Thanks,
 Maureen


----------



## edndlm (Sep 5, 2012)

I got my 2 tables over a month ago , assuming it will sell out quickly . I still have to get the hotel room though , when I last checked the rack rate , it was $134.00 per night , so $119.00 sounds better to me . Ed


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 5, 2012)

Manchester is just a hop and half a skip from here, I don't even need the jump. I'm psyched!!!
 Well, it's still about a year away so I'll see. 
 I'll ask Maureen at the next club meeting for an update if I make it.


----------



## cornucopia (Sep 5, 2012)

Eric,

 I forgot to mention I'm also looking for volunteers to help out during the show, I'm writing up a list of jobs Mike and I will need help with.  I have a nice benefit I can offer someone who volunteers 3 hours of their time to help out with the show.  The 3 hours do not have to be all at once either. 

 Some of the things we already know we'll need help with are:  
 Front desk admission table 
 Door checker for badges and hand stamps during the show for the front entrance and the back door (2nd means of egress) 
 display room security - to ensure someone doesn't break or take something or if someone has a question
 help putting the dealer packets together prior to the show
 police the hall after the show to pick up any trash - we have to leave it as found or pay a lot of $$ to have the hotel clean the expo hall

 There are probably other jobs I just can't think of them off the top of my head.  Even though it's the MVABC hosting the show we'd like to be all of the NE clubs participating in the show since it's the very first one in the NE area. 

 Maureen


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

> Door checker for badges and hand stamps during the show for the front entrance and the back door (2nd means of egress)


Security guard, cool. Can I wear a glass gun bottle? []
 Well, like I said, it's a ways off yet but no problem, I'd love to If I still around.


----------



## cornucopia (Sep 8, 2012)

If you need a ride to the club meeting let me know and we'll swing by to pick you up. 

 I also forgot to mention to everyone this show will NOT conflict with Shupps Grove we've took care of that last March and he's moved the date by 1 week.  This means you'll have 3 weekends in a row:  Brimfield July 9-14, FOHBC National show July 19-21, Shupps Grove July 27th weekend.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Sep 9, 2012)

How can I get in touch with Mike George about doing a display at the show? Any help will be greatly appreciated. I went on the FOHBC site and didn`t see any way to do anything but get a show contract.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 9, 2012)

He's earlyglass here Bill. Email or I may have his phone #. I won't give that without his permission though.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cornucopia
> 
> 3 weekends in a row:  Brimfield July 9-14, FOHBC National show July 19-21, Shupps Grove July 27th weekend.


 That's exactly what I have in mind.  We are already planning a 4 week trip, including the relatives along the way.  I just got confirmation on my 2 tables for Manchester.  This will be only my second bottle National.  Looking forward to it.
 Jay


----------



## idigjars (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for this post.  I love NH.  Paul


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 23, 2012)

I will have to start planning my time off, collected bottles for 40 years, a Life Member of the FOHBC (thank you Jean Garrison), and I have never been to a National.  Hope to change that this time.........


----------



## cornucopia (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

 It's been a while since I've made an update to this posting regarding the status of the FOHBC Manchester NH National Show.   I'm very excited about the show it's all coming together nicely and it's going to be a GREAT SHOW!    We've also created a FB Events page:  https://www.facebook.com/events/452804044768887/ 

 Currently we have 15 people setting up some very nice displays.  We have 4 planned seminars and are looking for anyone else who'd like to do a seminar on NE glass - if you do please contact Rick Ciralli or shoot me an email and I'll send you his contact information.  Rick has volunteered his time to be our coordinator for the seminars.   

 Speaking of volunteers if you'd like to help out during the event let me know.  We have many slots available and I'd like to consider this show to be a representation of all of the North East clubs not just that it's being hosted by the Merrimack Valley Antique Bottle Club.  Yup that's right folks I'm a bi-partisan show co-chairman.  

*As of today, Feb 5th, 191 tables are reserved  leaving 63 table available to for people to reserve for the show.  I'm expecting after the Baltimore show I won't have many tables left for dealers as I'll be making the rounds to everyone there during the show - hope to see you there.  Contracts for the show are located on the FOHBC.org web site.*

 --If you're not going to set up at the show don't forget about early buyers $60 / individual or family, $45 if your an FOHBC    member.   

 --We have negotiated rates at the Radisson of: $119 single/double, $129 triple and $139 quad. It's a pet friendly hotel the rate to bring your furry friend is $25.  Use the group code:  FOHBC3

 ****************************************************************************************************
 Consider advertising in the souvenir program given out to every person, dealer and volunteer attending the show. Convey your message in a customized format or have your business card converted to a 1/8 page ad for only $30.

 The souvenir program is retained by many for years and are referenced over and over to contact collectors specializing in specific items and categories. Many of the people receiving these souvenir programs don't subscribe to any of the bottle magazines thus allowing you to reach a whole new audience.

 People attending the show aren't just bottle collectors they also collect stoneware and go withs which include advertising for the different glasshouses or manufacturer.

 Full page (color) 4 3/4" x 7 1/2" - $300
 Full page (B&W) 4 3/4" x 7 1/2" - $200
 Half page (color) 3 3/4" x 4 3/4" - $175
 Half Page (B&W) 3 3/4" x 4 3/4" - $110
 Third page (B&W 2 1/2" x 4 3/4" - $ 75
 Quarter page (B&W) 2 3/8" x 3 3/4" - $ 55
 Eighth page (B&W) 2 3/8" x 2" - $ 30

 Contact Mike George at, phone: (603) 765-8079 or email: earlyglass@gmail.com

 ******************************************************************************************************

 The show schedule is: 

*Friday July 19* 
 8:00am - 12:00pm     FOHBC Board Meeting 
 1:30pm -   2:30pm     FOHBC General Meeting
 4:00pm  -  7:00pm     Dealer Registration / Packet Pickup
 6:00pm  -  7:00pm     Cocktail reception
 7:00pm  -  8:30pm     Awards Banquet
 8:30pm  -  ???            New England Bottle Battle - sponsored by Heckler and Co. 

*Saturday, July 20*
 7:00am  -  5:00pm     Dealer Registration
 8:00am  -  noon         Dealer Load-in, & Display Set-Up 
 9:00am  -  noon         Seminars
 Noon      -  1:00pm     _Show Room Closed_
 1:00pm  -  5:00pm     Dealer Admittance & Early Buyer Entrance, _All Out At 5:00pm_
 7:00pm  -  ????          Auction - Our auctioneer will be: Glass Works Auction

*Sunday, July 21*
 7:00am                      Ticket Sales
 8:00am   -  9:00am     Dealer & Early Admission
 9:00am   -  3:00pm     General Admission
 3:00pm                       Show shut down
 Pack and police (clean) the hall; we have to leave it with NO trash.

 edit: Made links.
 Thanks for the update Maureen.


----------



## edndlm (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the update ! I just made my room reservation online using the group code for Friday & Saturday nights & it went very smooth .


----------



## cornucopia (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi All,

 There are only 61 tables left available for dealer setup at the FOHBC show - make sure you get your contract in soon so you don't loose out.   As a side note this show does *not* conflict with Shupps Grove.  Steve G was gracious enough to moved their show date when I talked to him last year in Baltimore.

 We've also created an Events page on FB  https://www.facebook.com/events/452804044768887/

 If you'd like to volunteer to help out with the show please shoot me an email I have all the slots written up where I need bodies. 

 Thanks,
 Maureen


----------



## cornucopia (Mar 4, 2013)

After the Baltimore show this past weekend I'm down to only 47 tables left available at the show, I received 7 more during the show.  I handed out promotional post cards to people waiting in line and they were very receptive and I had a lot of hands in the middle of the clump reaching out to get a post card from me.   

 One woman say to me when I mentioned the show to her: "your killing me this is the same weekend as my son's graduation and I have people staying at my house, I won't be able to kick them out of the house to make to the show".   There's quite the buzz out there regarding this show and a lot of people excited about it being in New England.


----------



## cornucopia (Mar 4, 2013)

Please note if you're sending in your FOHBC show contract and are also paying for a new FOHBC membership your are to deduct the $10 for your 1st table making the cost $55 not $65 for your first table. 

 Thank you,
 Maureen


----------



## glassgopher721 (Mar 12, 2013)

I live only 30 minutes from Manchester, and do a lot of digging all around NH. Can't wait to go to this show.


----------



## cornucopia (May 30, 2013)

Well it's been a while since I've posted an update to this posting, so here it is.   

 FOHBC hotel / show update:  

 The Radisson hotel has opened 10 additional rooms at their property for our block Saturday night.   If you weren't able to make a reservation at that hotel you now have the option to until this group of 10 rooms are gone. 

 Our backup / overflow property is the Hilton Garden Inn for the same rates and is not a pet friendly hotel for those of you with allergies.  

*I still have 21 tables available for those of you who are still thinking of setting up at the show.   If you are please send in your contract in VERY soon or you won't be listed in the souvenir program for the list of dealers, we're in the final stages of finalizing the program.  We have a few slots still available for advertising in the souvenir program. *

 I'm also looking for a few good volunteers for Sunday's part of the show if you can help out please email me at:  *mcrawf@comcast.net*


----------



## cornucopia (May 30, 2013)

I almost forgot.....

 We have 25 displays being set up.  There are 8 seminars on Saturday and best of all we received 2 money donations totaling $6000.

 The $5000 donation which will be split up this way:   

 $1000 raffle on Saturday during early buyers to be spent at the show - you must be present to win
 Eight $500 raffles on Sunday during general admission to be spent at the show - you must be present to win

 The 2nd donation of $1000 will be used to purchase a New England bottle/flask to be raffled off, via ticket purchases $1 for each ticket or $5 for 6 tickets, to raise funds for the virtual museum.  You do not need to be present to win this raffle.


----------



## jays emporium (May 30, 2013)

Are show vendors eligible for the cash drawings on Sat and Sun?  I'd like to win $500 to spend at the show.  My tables are already reserved.  Thanks for the update.
 Jay


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

I've never been to a show where vendors couldn't buy a ticket and win (and have). I don't suspect this would be different.
 It's probably not like a thing where members and family or anyone affiliated can't participate. 
 Good question though.[8|]


----------



## cornucopia (May 31, 2013)

Yes everyone is eligible for these drawings.   The only people who are not are: FOHBC board members and their families as well as the co-chairman (Mike and I) and their families or partners - yeah they caught me and Greg on that last line .... 

 So here's a list of who are eligible and will be given a raffle ticket. 

 All dealers (one ticket per contract), volunteers & early buyers (one ticket per paid entrance) will have a chance at the $1000 raffle on Saturday 

 Into that bucket of tickets, we'll be adding the tickets for the general admissions on Sunday so everyone listed above for Saturday's raffle also qualifies for the eight raffles on Sunday,  giving those people nine (9) chances to win.   Keep in mind you MUST be present to win the $$$ raffles.


----------



## cornucopia (May 31, 2013)

The bottle / fund raiser raffle is the only one you have to purchase tickets for.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 25, 2013)

Jay,  

 Sorry didn't see your question until now.   For Saturday's raffle early buyers, dealers setting up and volunteers qualify.  Into that bucket on Sunday all general admission attendees will be added so everyone qualifies for those eight drawings.  FOHBC board, their families, the co-chairmen (Mike and myself) and our spouses or partners do not qualify for any of the cash drawings.   


 I can't believe it's only *3 1/2 weeks till the show* it seems so long ago we started on this venture.

 There are only *8 tables left* for dealer setup, if you're thinking of setting up please do it soon or you may end up on the waiting list.   I still need a couple of volunteers to watch the back entrance door on Sunday morning, if you can help out please email me directly:  mcrawf@comcast.net 

 The schedule for the 9 seminars has been posted on the FOHBC web site, Rick Ciralli has pulled together a great line up for us. *http://www.fohbc.org/2013/04/fohbc-2013-national-antique-bottle-show-manchester-new-hampshire/*


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 7, 2013)

I have seen flyers on this up coming show but have not seen on them any addmission fees. Can anyone tell me what the early buyer and general addmission entry fee is if your not a member or a dealer.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2013)

> early buyer and general addmission entry fee


$60 for EB and $5 for general if your not a member. Unless it's changed.
http://www.fohbc.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/2013FOHBC_083112.pdf
 All that stuff starts at page 5 I think.


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 7, 2013)

Correct what's not mentioned on the FOHBC document is the post card discounts.    

 Early buyer is $60 for a family,  FOHBC members get a $15 discount, if you have the post card it has a $5 discount off of it if you're not an FOHBC member (can't combine the 2 discounts).   

 General admission is $5 per person but if you have the post card it's $4 

 Early buyers have a chance at the $1000 raffle which can be used at the show OR at the auction Saturday night.   General admission buyers have a chance at the eight $500 raffles throughout the day.


----------



## NHkeith (Jul 10, 2013)

if someone wants to catch a seminar on saturday, do they need to purchase a "Early Buyer" ticket? or can you buy a general admission ticket for sunday, and go listen to the Saturday lectures?

 Thanks
 Keith


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 10, 2013)

Seminar's and display's are free to attend or view.   

 The NE Bottle Battle on Friday night however is not open to everyone.   You need to either be an FOHBC member, dealer setting up at the show, volunteer, early buyer, banquet dinner attendee or someone putting on a seminar or display. 

 I'm trying to get some minutemen reactors to introduce it so if anyone knows some in NH please let me know or have them get in touch with me:  mcrawf@comcast.net    I've reached out to the one in my town but they're not available.  I've emailed the 3rd regiment contact in NH but haven't heard back yet.   I want to show the true spirit of NE during the event and this would just be the "you know what" to have some minutemen with muskets there.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 17, 2013)

It's killing me, but I won't be able to make the show, but I hope that somebody can take some pictures of what comes out of the woodwork in the medicine bottle shootout Friday night.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 17, 2013)

I wanted to go to the seminars and got it narrowed to 7 but since 3 it the most I wont be going either. I may swing by the show on Sunday.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking like I will be able to make it, my first National in 40 plus years of bottle collecting!


----------



## edndlm (Jul 18, 2013)

I will be set up at tables 9 & 10 by the entry ! Hoping to buy some bottles for my collections , sell a few things , see lots of friends and make some new ones .


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 18, 2013)

I have tables 77-78.  I brought lots of soda bottles and medicines and general bottles for sale.  We're already in Manchester and will be shopping NH antique malls today and tomorrow.
 After Brimfield we went to Boston for 3 days and went on a whale watch cruise, museums, Fenway Park tour, saw Blue Man Group and Salem Witch tour.  Having a great vacation and bottle trip so far.  Can't wait for the National show this weekend.
 Jay


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 21, 2013)

Great show! Went and had a good time. Lots of beautiful bottles, but nothing that I could afford. I got to admire instead.


----------



## cookie (Jul 21, 2013)

one of the great displays at the show....


----------



## cookie (Jul 21, 2013)

another fabulous display


----------



## cookie (Jul 21, 2013)

one more


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2013)

...was Kevin up to this? []


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 22, 2013)

Great Show. I wish all shows were this large and well put on.  Cookie I didn't see you there and I did look off and on when not looking for a bottle to bring home but with such a large room and so many people it made it impossible.  A couple of times I even lost my brother and couldn't find him. We had a great time making new friends and meeting up with old ones to.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 22, 2013)

It took a while to make it from one side of the room to the other. Just the way I like it.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 22, 2013)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Jul 22, 2013)

I would love to own just one of these.


----------



## NHkeith (Jul 22, 2013)

I had a ton of Fun, this was my first bottle show. There was a lot to look at. 

 I went to the glassworks auction on saturday night, I bid on two lots, and they went 2x-3x what I wanted to pay for them. (ohh well more money to spend on Sunday).


 Here are a few of the display photos I took. (some duplicates already posted) (taken on my cell phone, so quality isn't great)

 Boston Sandwich/NE Glass Co display:









 Moxie Display





 Jersey Display:






 Wistarburgh:






 Flask Display:





 Lyndeborough Glass HouseI collected Lg Co.  so I took the most photos of this display)


----------

